# Is shaking or "vibrating, normal?



## Visionist

I just got my first hedgie yesterday and I'm just wondering, is shaking/vibrating normal? By this I mean that it just looks kind of like he's vibrating, I think I can see it in videos of hedgehogs I see online, I think I'm just seeing his heart beating quickly, since hedgies have a naturally high heartbeat. His room is 77f so he's not cold and he has day/night schedule. He can walk fine so I don't think it has to do with any disease or anything like that.
What are your opinions?


----------



## alexvdl

Is it a young hedgehog? Reginald used to look like he was hyperventilating or vibrating occasionally when he first got home. Generally, it was a sign that he was stressed out for whatever reason. He had it after his two hour car ride home, and after a few of his first baths.


----------



## Visionist

alexvdl said:


> Is it a young hedgehog? Reginald used to look like he was hyperventilating or vibrating occasionally when he first got home. Generally, it was a sign that he was stressed out for whatever reason. He had it after his two hour car ride home, and after a few of his first baths.


He's 4 months old, he seems mostly to do it when I pick up a blanket he's under or when I'm handling him, things like that, I don't see it when hes sleeping.


----------



## darkwingdc

I have had Helga since the 7th and she does the same thing. Is this okay?

Dianna


----------



## Visionist

darkwingdc said:


> I have had Helga since the 7th and she does the same thing. Is this okay?
> 
> Dianna


I think I've narrowed it down to him just being nervous, it seems like him having a high heart rate just makes him look a bit shaky. he runs on his wheel perfectly fine and scoots around with no issues so I wouldn't think this to be any kind of medical problem. As long as yours isn't falling over when trying to walk or limping I would assume it to be the same situation as mine.


----------



## darkwingdc

Nope she just does it when I pull her house off of her or lift her blanket. Kind of like she is scared. When I hold her she is fine or when she walks around she is okay.

We are working on getting her heating set up and I am so scared something is wrong with her. The Temp controller will be at my house when I wake up in the afternoon so I will be able to fix the problem. I hope.


----------



## Visionist

darkwingdc said:


> Nope she just does it when I pull her house off of her or lift her blanket. Kind of like she is scared. When I hold her she is fine or when she walks around she is okay.
> 
> We are working on getting her heating set up and I am so scared something is wrong with her. The Temp controller will be at my house when I wake up in the afternoon so I will be able to fix the problem. I hope.


You definitely want the temperature to be above 72f, I am not very experienced yet with hedgehogs but I know that shaking combined with a cold belly can be a sign of a hibernation attempt. The sooner you an regulate the temperature the better.


----------



## darkwingdc

That is one thing I have made sure of it being over 72 but it goes up to 80 and then back down. Today we will have the Temp control thing and I am going now on lunch to get a thing to control the light so it will come on and off every 12 hours. Then I found on Amazon a bigger light holder and the CHE for 33 bucks so I have to check with hubby to make sure I can get that and I will have that on Wednesday. 

At lunch I am also going to get some fleece to make some walls for the cage so the heat will stay in better. 

Every time I pick her up she is warm. I hope its just her being a baby is why she is acting this way.


I hope

Dianna


----------



## Dita-rainblood

I got mine to day to and she shake to I'm think she scaryed if sudden movement I have temp in my room and it on a good number


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

Dita-rainblood said:


> I got mine to day to and she shake to I'm think she scaryed if sudden movement I have temp in my room and it on a good number


This thread is from 2013, if you have a question please start a thread and do not bring back dead threads.


----------

